# Audi TT wheels on a mk4 golf



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

I know audi tt wheels are 5x100 which is what i need but will they just bolt right on or do i need different lugs? i know stupid noob question sorry.


----------



## gpalla91 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT wheels on a mk4 golf (my1stgolf)*

Yea they will just like a regular rim I have them on my mk4 gti


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT wheels on a mk4 golf (gpalla91)*

ok sweet thanks for the help.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

